# Dynaudio Esator 430 midrange first impression; harsh and brutal



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

The 430 mids were a direct replacement for my Dynadio MD 142 mids. The pods had to be modified slightly to house the 430s. The new speakers were already broken in so after the installation I just turned on the head unit and cranked up the volume. What I heard was harsh, gritty and brutal. Of course that particular piece of music commanded a harsh and gritty sound. The brutality came from the instrumentation in conjunction with sheer volume. It’s uncanny how loud these tiny speakers can get without a hint of distortion.
These drivers do have another side. Actually they have many sides and their all good. Low volume or high volume the detail and clarity in well recorded material are amazing. Driving to work this morning I listened to Kate Bush, which I haven’t heard in a while. Her high pitch Mickey mouse like vocals sounds different now. My sister never liked Kate Bush and felt that her voice was very irritating. I’m really curious to see if she’ll change her mind now.
The 430 mids along with my Esotar 1200 subs will most likely be the last mids and subs I ever purchase. I’ll have to post another review for the subs. Let’s just say that they are monstrous! However, if you want to unleash the beasts and hear them growl, you must feed them the appropriate content. 
My camera broke before I had a chance to take a picture of the 430’s in their new home. Pics here are of the MD142’s before they got evicted.


----------



## wadejg (Apr 20, 2007)

Who made those awesome pillar pods? They look great IMHO.:2thumbsup:

The title of the review is a bit misleading though.

Regards,
Justin


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks, my first time at fiberglassing. 

My ipod is mostly set to shuffle mode. The first song that came on was a violent piece of music by King Crimson. At high volume the instrumentation is suppose to be harsh and brutal. It was 

I tried to make the review easier to read by spacing out my thoughts. Not sure why copying and pasting from word did not include the spacing’s?


----------



## JDMRB1ODY (Oct 11, 2008)

what size box and how much power are you running with your 1200?? Is 750W too much?


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

Originally I had one 1200 in a sealed 1.3cf enclosure with 1000W (Alpine PDX1.1000). It handled the power without breaking a sweat. Now I'm rocking two 1200s, IB driven by a Tru Billet 6.


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

I think the pillars look really nice too. They don't seem to protrude too far. Is this the coupe or sedan? 

What mids are you using? Were the Esotar 110's too big for the pillars? 

Any pics of the build? Interested to see the pods and how you did the ib setup.


----------



## JDMRB1ODY (Oct 11, 2008)

> Originally I had one 1200 in a sealed 1.3cf enclosure with 1000W (Alpine PDX1.1000). It handled the power without breaking a sweat. Now I'm rocking two 1200s, IB driven by a Tru Billet 6


Good news, I'm planning on 1200X2 also each in a 1.25 box running 750W a piece. Should sound pretty clean I hope. My 430/110's are on their way! I'll post my A Pillars when they are done. Should look something like this except mid and tweet.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

SoundChaser said:


> King Crimson.


:2thumbsup:

Two really good related records.


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

I do have McDonald and Giles but not Cheerful Insanity. 

The newest incarnation of King Crimson is nothing like their beginnings. You have to be somewhat in the mood to listen to it. It’s not for everyone. If I really want to annoy my wife I’ll put on some King Crimson. She can’t stand it… :mean:


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

rain27 said:


> I think the pillars look really nice too. They don't seem to protrude too far. Is this the coupe or sedan?
> 
> What mids are you using? Were the Esotar 110's too big for the pillars?
> 
> Any pics of the build? Interested to see the pods and how you did the ib setup.


It’s a sedan. The mids pictured are the Dyn MD132s. They were replaced by the 430s, which are even smaller. Midbass drivers are the MW162s (6.5 located in the doors). 

The goal is to replace the Esotec tweets and midbass with the Esotars. The whole Esotec system will eventually migrate to my wife’s car.

I do have pics of the pillar build, not sure about the IB build. This was my first hand at fiberglassing. Now that I know somewhat as to what I’m doing, I could glass the Esotar110’s just about anywhere. When I get home I’ll post what I have.


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

OK, some pics of the pillar build. Don’t really have any of the IB build. Mids and tweets were originally in the doors. Door pods were made out of wood. Recently I moved the speakers to the pillars and went active.


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

Pic continuation…


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

You like jazz or Big Band type music ?

This will make your wifeys day >>>

YouTube - Billy Holiday, Lady Sings the Blues

YouTube - I'm A Fool To Want You

YouTube - Billie Holiday - Strange Fruit

YouTube - Billie Holiday God Bless The Child


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

Really good work!...hard to believe it was your first crack at it. 

Are the pods bolted down?

Your ib install looks really clean too. What did you use to seal it all up?


----------

